# Jak odzyskać windowsa po usunięciu partycji rozruchowej.

## maxim.251

Długo czekałem z tym tematem, akurat nie był pilny, więc go odkładałem na później by uporać się z ważniejszymi sprawami.

Zacznę od tego że gdy instalowałem Gentoo na moim PC miałem już na nim wcześniej win7. Przez nierozwagę i małym doświadczeniu usunąłem partycje rozruchową jaką win zrobił i w to miejsce wstawiłem linuxowy z grubem. Po wpisaniu odpowiednich info w .conf windows mi nie odpalił wyświetlając mi info że brakuje pliku który budzi system. Teraz mam pytanie czy jest możliwe by to naprawić?

I czy jak instaluję linuxa obok windows to czy powinienem zmieniać partycję rozruchową na linuxową? Czy grub równie dobrze może być instalowany na Windowsowym?

----------

## soban_

Jak juz to mysle ze dzial instalacji powinien to byc, no ale ok.

Pokaz:

```
fdislk -l
```

i jakie masz wpisy w grubie:

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Co do rozruchu windowsa, to wystarczy wskazac gdzie jest partycja z zainstalowanym systemem (ja czesto partycjonuje wlasnie dysk pod linuksem dajac mu 2 partycje ntfsowe np C i D - po to zeby wlasnie nie tworzyl jakis dziwnych swoich partycji czy to na backup itp - te cuda o ktorych windows nic nie wspomina podczas instalacji, dlatego nigdy mu nie daje partycjonowac dysku, pozwalam tylko na zainstalowanie sie na danej partycji). Jesli chodzi o "gwiazdke" w fdisku to ja mam ustawiona boota na windowsa i na linuksa (opcja - "a" w fdisku). A grub jest na partycji tylko i wylacznie z gentoo. 

Jak bedzie dalej problem, to mysle ze szybciej postawisz windowsa na nowo na tej partycji, mozesz ja nawet sformatowac pod linuksem: 

```
mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdXX
```

Po zainstalowaniu systemu windows pozniej tylko zreaktywowac z livecd gruba. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10 Wpis np na samym dole do /boot/grub/grub.conf *Quote:*   

> title=Windows 7
> 
> rootnoverify (hdX,X)
> 
> makeactive
> ...

 No i (musisz wbic na chroota zeby to wykonac):

```
grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
```

Sprobuj jednak zrobic to najpierw poprawnie bez reinstalacji samego windowsa i formatowania partycji.

----------

## maxim.251

Dzięki Soban.

 Niestety nie doczekałem się twojego posta i już przeinstalowałem Windowsa. Zrobiłem sobie oczywiście kopie wszystkiego ważnego co miałem. 

 No i tak jak napisałeś, odpaliłem płytkę gentoo by zainstalować grub i dopisałem linijkę na temat Windowsa. I tak jak napisałeś, najpierw spartycjonowałem dysk z pod Gentoo dla Windowsa (ntfs) i wtedy tylko pozwoliłem windowsowi na instalkę bez zmian w partycjach.

Hih, i to jeszcze robiłem pod strachem, bo nie byłem pewny czy mi Gentoo nie zniszczy. No ale wszystko poszło idealnie.

Ale tak się zastanawiam, bo jeśli windows ma pliki startowe na partycji gdzie znajduje się cała reszta, to możliwe że wtedy źle wybrałem partycje w grubie. 

Bo miałem 2 w ntfs. jeden był oznaczony jako ntfs startowy, a drugi windows. I ustawiłem na ten pierwszy. Ale nawet nie spróbowałem na ten drugi. Byłem pewny że ten pierwszy oznaczony gwiazdką była to partycja startowa z plikiem ładującym sterowniki. A tak ogólnie to przed instalacją Gentoo usunołem pierwszą partycje, z tą windowsową partycją (gwiazdką) i tam wstawiłem gruba z linijką przeznaczoną na windows. :/

Tak czy siak, windows mi na niewiele się przydaje, niemal wszystko to na gentoo robię. Jedynie te nieszczęsne gry na windowsa muszę mieć, lub na jakiś ekstra program co na Linuxach ni ma. :/

Miałem jedynie nadzieje że nie będę musiał instalować wszystkiego od nowa, co miałem na Windwos. Bo to jednak trochę mega też na moje pliki poszło.

No no rumiem teraz dla czego lepiej nie dawać windowsowi na automatyczne partycjonowanie i lepiej samemu to zrobić.

----------

## soban_

[OT]Sluchaj, z grami tez sobie poradzisz, odpowiednio tylko zamontuj dysk w fstabie (przy pomocy np ntfs-3g) zebys mogl wykonywac pliki exe i pobaw sie winem, sporo za pomoca niego mozna odpalic aplikacji windowsowych pod linuchem, powodzenia zycze (-: polecam zwlaszcza playonlinux -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6614739.html#6614739

Co do ekstra programow, to zainteresuj sie np virtualboxem i wirtualizacja calego systemu - lub czyms w podobie, jesli wine nie da rady...[/OT]

Nie zapomnij dac [SOLVED] w temacie, ku potomnosci - bo byc moze ktos tez bedzie mial takowy problem to chociaz podpowie mu co nalezy zrobic.

----------

